# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Ψυκτικές Μηχανές και Εγκαταστάσεις (Marine Reefer Engineering)

## vafiadis

thn 10 etia to 80 me thn anagkh gia oikonomikotera ploia h kawasaki topothetouse syskeyes pou ekmetaleyontousan thn  thermokrasia toy aera ths sarvshs ths k. mhxanhs gia na psixoun ton aera stoys xoroys toy accomodesiou

ayto to petyxenan me dialyma nerou  lithiou kai bromiou kai ta dyo teleytaia se ygra morfh h skonh

to systhma leitourgh me thn exatmish merous toy nerou apo to dialyma me thn bohteia toy zestoy aera ths saroshs kai sthn synexeia thn ygropoish kai perisylogh toy nerou se xexoristo diamerisma ths syskeyhs
me thn xrhsh antlias kai thn methodo toy psekasmou otan to nero poy aferethike enothi pali aporofa thermothta
to systhma me aristo keno sth syskeyh mporei na katevash thn thermokrasia stoys +4 bathmoys C timi ikanopoiitikh gia air condition

+
ekmetaleysh axrisths thermothtas
ligotero hlekrtiko fortio sths hlektromhxanes 
den xreazetai freon
mikro leitoyrghko kostos
mhdamina antallaktika
-
prosopiko poioy xreiazete edikes gnoseis
oxi koino systhma sta ploia
akribo kostos antikatastseis monadas otan paleiosh

poios nomizete einai o logos poy apetyxe?

----------


## Giorgos_D

Τα αρνητικά που μας παραθέτεις ειναι αρκετά (ιδίως το πρώτο) για να αποτύχει ένα πρωτοποριακό σύστημα (με τελικό αποτέλεσμα το μεγαλύτερο κόστος).

Η απορία μου εμένα είναι γιατί εκμεταλλεύεται τη θερμότητα της σάρωσης και όχι των καυσαερίων?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Τα αρνητικά που μας παραθέτεις ειναι αρκετά (ιδίως το πρώτο) για να αποτύχει ένα πρωτοποριακό σύστημα (με τελικό αποτέλεσμα το μεγαλύτερο κόστος).
> 
> Η απορία μου εμένα είναι γιατί εκμεταλλεύεται τη θερμότητα της σάρωσης και όχι των καυσαερίων?


Σε πολλά βαπόρια τα καυσαέρια τα χρησιμοποιούνε για το gas boiler .

----------


## dimitri

Αν και η απάντηση μου είναι μετά από ένα χρόνο από την αρχική συζήτηση (δεν μπαίνω συχνά στο φόρουμ), να πάω ότι ο βασικός λόγος αποτυχίας τέτοιων συστημάτων είναι τα υλικά.

Και το βρώμιο και το λίθιο είναι επικίνδυνα σε περίπτωση διαρροής (ειδικά το βρώμιο προκαλεί στειρότητα).

(Βοήθησε και η πτώση της τιμής των καυσίμων μετά τη κρίση του 80 και έτσι πρωτοποριακές λύσεις βρέθηκαν πολυέξοδες και πέθαναν)

----------


## sv1xv

> Αν και η απάντηση μου είναι μετά από ένα χρόνο από την αρχική συζήτηση (δεν μπαίνω συχνά στο φόρουμ), να πάω ότι ο βασικός λόγος αποτυχίας τέτοιων συστημάτων είναι τα υλικά.
> 
> Και το βρώμιο και το λίθιο είναι επικίνδυνα σε περίπτωση διαρροής (ειδικά το βρώμιο προκαλεί στειρότητα).
> 
> (Βοήθησε και η πτώση της τιμής των καυσίμων μετά τη κρίση του 80 και έτσι πρωτοποριακές λύσεις βρέθηκαν πολυέξοδες και πέθαναν)


 Μιά και τον καιρό αυτό ασχολούμαι με την εγκατάσταση τέτοιας μονάδας, κατόπιν επιλογής του πελάτη:

Κατ'αρχήν το σύστημα δεν περιέχει "βρώμιο και λίθιο", αλλά βρωμιούχο λίθιο, το οποίο είναι αδρανές και ασφαλές. Βλέπε αντίστοιχα την περίπτωση με το τοξικό χλώριο και το απόλυτα ασφαλές χλωριούχο νάτριο (μαγειρικό αλάτι). Επίσης η κεντρική μονάδα είναι εντελώς κλειστή (σφραγισμένη) και δεν ανοίγει σχεδόν ποτέ. Έχει ελάχιστα κινούμενα μέρη. Αν ανοίξει μετά από πολλά χρόνια, θα είναι από τεχνικούς της αντιπροσωπείας.

Το πλεονέκτημα που έχουν οι μονάδες αυτές (ψύκτες απορρόφησης) είναι ότι μπορεί να αξιοποιήσουν πηγές θερμότητας σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες (κάτω από 100 oC) και να δώσουν ψύξη με αμελητέο λειτουργικό κόστος. 

Τα μειονεκτήματα είναι το υψηλό αρχικό κόστος αγοράς και το ότι δεν υπάρχουν σε μικρά μεγέθη. Επίσης η κεντρική μονάδα είναι μονοκόματη και βαριά, άρα δύσκολη στην εγκατάσταση αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη. Υπάρχει και ένας φόβος ως προς τη διαθεσιμότητα προσωπικού συντήρησης αν προκύψει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

Ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει κάποιο σημαντικό εγγενές ελάττωμα, απλώς δεν έχουν καθήσει καλά στην αγορά. Ίσως και οι ίδιοι οι κατασκευαστές (York, Carrier κλπ) δεν τις προωθούν πολύ για να προστατεύσουν την επένδυση τους στις συνήθεις ψυκτικές μονάδες με συμπιεστή.

----------


## dimitri

sv1xv, δίκιο έχεις
(λάθος δικό μου, δεν το έψαξα και θεώρησα ότι λειτουργει με τα πρωταρχικά υλικά).

Πέρα από τα κόστη και τον όγκο/βάρος που σίγουρα είναι πρόβλημα σε πολλά πλοία (αν και στα κρουαζιερόπλοια πιθανόν να είναι μία καλή λύση) υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που να θεωρείς ότι μπορεί να μην το κάνει μελλοντική λύση μια και η προσπάθεια είναι να καταργηθούν τελείως τα σημερινά ψυκτικά αέρια?

(βέβαια και το βρωμιούχο λίθιο δεν είναι και απόλυτα αδρανές. Επαφή με τα μάτια και το δέρμα προκαλεί εγκαύματα λόγω αφυδάτωσης και χρόνια επαφή μπορεί να επιφέρει προβλήματα στο ΚΝΣ και στο αιματοποιητικό. 
Θα μου πείς και το φρέον τα ίδια κάνει, απλά είναι οικονομικότερο στην αρχική εγκατάσταση και έτσι "ξεχνιούνται" πολλά από τους κατασκευαστές  :Sad: )

----------


## sv1xv

> υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που να θεωρείς ότι μπορεί να μην το κάνει μελλοντική λύση μια και η προσπάθεια είναι να καταργηθούν τελείως τα σημερινά ψυκτικά αέρια?


Τι να σου πώ, αυτά είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό θέματα ενεργειακής πολιτικής, κατασκευαστών και αγοράς (συμφερόντων δηλαδή), τα οποία δεν τα κατέχω. Σίγουρα πάντα θα υπάρχουν κάποιες εφαρμογές που θα εξυ[ηρετούνται καλύτερα με την παραδοσιακή τεχνική με φρέον, π.χ. στα τρόφιμα, σε μικρές συμπαγείς μονάδες κλπ.

----------


## paparounas

πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ καλο θεμα που μπορουμε να καταθεσοθμε αποψεις και εμπειριες

----------


## Eng

Να κανω μια ερωτηση μονο. Θα ηθελες να αναφερθουμε γενικα στις ψυκτικες εγκατστασεις του πλοιου ή αναφερομαστε στο reefer plant των πλοιων ψυγειων?

----------


## paparounas

gia refrigerating plant

----------


## paparounas

KAI ΨΥΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕΩΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΦΟΒΟΣ ΩΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΑΠΟΘΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΚΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΙΚΙΩΣΗ ΜΑΣ

----------


## Eng

Ας βαλουμε λοιπον καποις βασεις για την κουβεντα που ελπιζω να εχουμε ατομα του χωρου και να ακουσουμε πολλες αποψεις.

Ενας βασικος διαχωρισμος των ψυκτικων εγκαταστασεων στα "Ψυγεια" ειναι το ειδος του ψυκτικου που χρησιμοποιειται. Υπαρχουν δυο μεγαλες κατηγοριες αυτη με μεσο ψυξης το Freon και αυτη με Σαλαμουρα ή Brine συστημα. 

Οποτε θα ελεγα να ακουσουμε αποψεις / αναλυσεις για το καθε θεματακι ξεχωριστα ουτος ώστε να μπορει καποιος να καταλαβαινει που και σε ποιο συστημα αναφερομαστε.

----------


## paparounas

ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΙΚΟΣ ΑΕΡΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΥΚΤΙΟ.ΕΝΑΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΚΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΙΚΟ ΑΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΥΚΤΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΚΤΙΚΗ ΣΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΗΨΕΙΣ ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΙΜΙΟΝΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΞΑΕΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΠΥΚΝΟΤΗ Η ΨΥΓΕΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΨΥΓΕΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΕΣΕΙ ΑΝ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΥΚΤΙΟ .

----------


## paparounas

ΑΛΛΟΣ ΕΝΑΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΜΕΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΚΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΛΙΒΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΘΕΡΜΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΗΨΕΙΣ ΠΡΕΠΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΑΓΩΓΗ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΛΑΣΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ ΕΑΝ ΤΟ ΘΛΙΒΟΜΕΤΡΟ -ΘΕΡΜΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΗΨΗΣ ΕΧΕΙ 5 ΒΑΘΜΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΟ ΣΥΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΥΚΤΙΟ.

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> KAI ΨΥΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕΩΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΦΟΒΟΣ ΩΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΑΠΟΘΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΚΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΙΚΙΩΣΗ ΜΑΣ



ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ

----------

